
Why this Texas barbecue joint is rewarding customers who bring their guns - ourmandave
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-nation/wp/2016/01/09/this-texas-barbecue-joint-owner-is-rewarding-customers-who-bring-in-their-guns/
======
masonic
An example of the risks of the era when Texas had no nondiscretionary
concealed-carry permit process was the Luby's shooting of 1991 (23 dead):

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luby%27s_shooting](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luby%27s_shooting)

... because it could have been stopped:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suzanna_Hupp](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suzanna_Hupp)

